# Greedy S.O.B.s



## jeb6294 (Nov 18, 2006)

Well I passed the exam in April...sat around for months waiting for the results like everyone else.

Of course when it came time for me to pay my renewal fee for 2007, the office in Columbus made sure I got my notice ASAP. The office actually pays it which is nice, even if it's only $20. They also made sure to include a newsletter in with it that was all about how we'll need 15 credits for next year's renewal. I already have a seminar/plant tour lined up for the 29th. 4 credits for sitting through a "hey, look how great our products are" seminar with a free lunch and then another 2 credits to go take a tour of their plant where they make precast concrete stuff.

That's probably why it takes so long to get the results back...they're too busy counting all their money.


----------



## cement (Nov 18, 2006)

wait a sec -

didn't you register for the EngineerBoards.com continuing education symposium in Las Vegas? :wtf:

The agenda includes:

- swapping stories that are generally engineering related

- partying

- filling out expense reports

- planning next years shindig

- giving each other credit

I'm making my reservations now :???:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2006)

I thought we had one lined up somewhere tropical already. :dunno:

I was nominated to chair the ethics symposium at the Peppermint Hippo gentlemen's cabaret and casino.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah guys, don't leave me hanging out here in the Pacific territories. Our struggling economy is depending on the EB conference. I've already got a half day of trolling lined up (fisheries tour), a day watching Japanese tourists on the beach (water quality seminar, with bonus language workshop), and a very special umm, "industrial" hygeine tour in the evening. :watch:

I figure that's good for 15 credits (one credit per beer!) And that's just the first day.


----------

